# Kneesworth 18th December?



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Just following up on a thread on the main forum...is the next *midweek* beds, herts, cambs (and Hants John!) meet going to be the 18th?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Is this Sunday or wednesday?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

since when did:



> *midweek*


mean Sunday?    :

it's a Wednesday...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Is this Sunday or wednesday?


Aw Phil, wake up m8 !Its Effin Weds 18th, Yes count me in, I cant get enough, having been there on Sunday, I shall get to know where it is.
Possibly worth staying up in the pub from Sunday to Weds but will really get o'd 'd on orange juice by then ;D Mad John :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Doh, sorry :-[. Anyway cant make a wednesday but should be ok for the sunday


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Aw Phil, wake up m8 !Its Effin Weds 18th, Yes count me in, I cant get enough, having been there on Sunday, I shall get to know where it is.
> Possibly worth staying up in the pub from Sunday to Weds but will really get o'd 'd on orange juice by then Â ;D Mad John Â :


 :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-X


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Looking forward to meeting you John, last time I missed 'cause of a mates birthday, the previous time was 'cause I was moving same mate 

I only work down the road so if you're there and wanna do lunch Mon/Tuethen let me know...alternatively we could just go drive fast somewhere ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er is that Sunday or the 18th, or is it weds or is it the 15th ? 
Er hallo Phil. See you on that SUNDAY then


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

mmmmmmmmmm, up in Leicester on 14th with a mate that went to France with us, maybe I can persuade him (and his missus, and even more so my missus :-/ ) that it would be a good idea to drive down for the meet on Sunday. Only problem is the volume of wine consumed the night before may hinder our response to any kind of alarm call in the morning! ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Er is that Sunday or the 18th, or is it weds or is it the 15th ?
> Er hallo Phil. See you on that SUNDAY then Â


Git


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D TTotaly confused of Southampton, heading for my pit ! The answer is......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

OK - myself and hutters. Anyone else?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Git ? is that Greek for "sorry I have no idea what day it is, I am from athens " ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PaulB and me too, mad enough to do both Weds and Sunday, I just love Kneesworth. :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have just heard that Craig (Sammers) posted the confirmation of the Sunday meet , see other posting "Herts,Beds,Bucks,etc Meet Sunday 15th Dec"
So there is a choice either Sunday afternoon or weds Evening. As its so far away, I am doing both 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm going to try to make both if I can as I missed out on the last one, hope to see you all there.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm 90% (approx :) ok for both!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Looking OK for both meets at the moment


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> I'm going to try to make both if I can as I missed out on the last one, hope to see you all there.
> 
> Graham


Cant wait to see your famous dipstick !


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Just checked the diary and the 18th is THE day ... the day LOTR - The Two Towers comes out ;D, so will be at the cinema probably - if we can get tickets. If not, I'll be coming along.

About the 15th, as said on the other thread, I'm doing my "visiting the relations before Xmas" duty :-/

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Are you saying that us folks aint relations then MP ?

Thats a wicked thing to say ...Dad !


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Are you saying that us folks aint relations then MP ?


Of course you all are - this is one big happy family, but just can't get round to see everyone.



> Thats a wicked thing to say ...Dad !


Oi, I'm younger than you m8 That's enough cheek from the elders ;D

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry chaps, but the 18th is definitely out - I've got the tickets to see LOTR - The Two Towers for that evening. Still, I'll be lovely and warm and be able to have a drinky as well - Bunny's bruv-in-law's driving ;D - it's such a problem when you've only got a 2-seater ;D

See you next time.

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its nearly the 18th guys ! See you at the red lion then around 7.30 (another short trip out !) :


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Chaps,

While you're all together, could you please do a comparsion of the headlight/foglight performance between Scotty's upgraded bulbs and the factory fitted ones - I'd be interested to see what the difference is.

Cheers and have one for me (coke or orange juice only of course ;D).

Moley


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Chaps,
> 
> While you're all together, could you please do a comparsion of the headlight/foglight performance between Scotty's upgraded bulbs and the factory fitted ones - I'd be interested to see what the difference is.
> 
> ...


Vodka and orange tastes nice actually!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Not when you are driving please vlastan (Note to self, remind KevST about the Xmas driving post)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

aaarrgggghhh I'm gonna be late!!


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Hope you all had fun tonight!

I am stuck in Germany this week 

Will arrange the weekend meet soon..

Craig


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Woohoo I got there on time. Tonight I had a great drive there and back. I think the 1.5oC air temperature helped coz the car was flying. A scooby went past at on the M11 at about 110-120 so when I pulled up next to him at the lights I was ready for a bit of speed. :

Looked across to see the lights changing for the opposing traffic and had it on the biting point. I was ready......he didn't bother  but I did a little bit (enough for the ESP to interfere)! ho hum still a good drive.

It was a nice casual meet as well although it was too cold to faff with John's bulbs! Can you wait 'til summer?

And if you weren't there then you also missed out on a Christmas pressie from John. 

Cheers mate!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i missed out on a pressie gutted ???
What time did john leave?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

22:30ish


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Damm, he could of stopped off by my house and dropped one off


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Not likely, any how, dont know where Kebab Mansions is !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

To find Kebab Mansions...just follow your nose...it is very easy!! ;D

So kind man John...what did you give your friends today?

I had a look at Sailing today yesterday...your name was there but you were not on the picture of the experts!! Are you expert in anything?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No matey and crap as some things too, like jokes. But hey, I am human so that makes up for it. Did you buy it ? I can send you or any forum member a free magazine if you/they wish. The gang tonight got that and a briefcase too !


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

:-[ :-[
Should have been there but got stuck in traffic around Harlow for hours eventually got home 7.30 ish. then had to pack for our Christmas trip to Sweden. Anyway hope you all have a great Christmas and see you at the next one. Might have my headlight fixed by then !!!!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Good meet last night, well done lads for braving the cold but I swear it was warmer outside than inside the pub. Nice to have met you at long last John but I have to admit that I took an instant dislike to you because not only have you got a newer TTR than me but you've got more hair than me as well  Thanks for the pressy as well.

I shall put a date up soon for the next meet, probably be after the TT Forum meeting, in the meatime, have a great Christmas everyone and I shall look forward to seeing you all in the New Year.

Graham


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well I remember mocking your dipstick "Heath Robinson" think I called it, its great and love the very special tax disc too. Whe you've done the washer filler let me know, I want the 2nd one !
Cheers and great to meet you (dont worry, when I get to 80 mine will be gone too !) Merry Christmas.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> It was a nice casual meet as well although it was too cold to faff with John's bulbs! Can you wait 'til summer?


Excuses, excuses ... No prob ... I bet john was glad his bulbs weren't faffed about with in the cold ;D



> And if you weren't there then you also missed out on a Christmas pressie from John.


I expect mines in the post then, can't wait 

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> (dont worry, when I get to 80 mine will be gone too !) Merry Christmas.


I'm 79 3/4 actualy  

Graham


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

A good meeting, and good to see you all again. Yes is was cold in the pub (heated seats were up full on the trip home) but the food was as filling as ever to make up for it. See you next time.


----------

